# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  lần đầu chế máy tiện mini :D

## ronaldinho_07

Đầu tiên là combo xy,hành trình X ở dưới khoảng 270
Hành trình y zin có ~60,em hiện tại tháo gắn 2 block thôi,hi vọng kéo ra được ~180-200  :Big Grin: 
Do lúc phay không kỹ,ko phẳng lắm nên siết ốc cứng bị vênh đi thành ra độ chính xác song song ~ +-0.03mm trên toàn hành trình X
Combo này ~ 65kg ghinh muốn ná thở  :Big Grin: 



Mới đầu định làm tiện thôi,mà nổi hứng nên em làm luôn trục Z,thép 20mm hàn rồi phay,...gá lên cái 


Ngày mai dự định là sẽ bắt 2 ray trục Z...phần đế của đầu tiện,phần bên trong của đầu tiện sẽ được gia cố bằng epoxy-quarzt,phần bên trong của trục Z sẽ được gia cố bằng bê tông kiểu ntn để chống rung

Ko có máy phay để phay cạnh vuông nên để liên kết Z với đế em sẽ dùng kiểu ốc tăng chỉnh sau đó cho vuông gốc sẽ bơm vào hỗn hợp keo epoxy+oxit sắt,cho nó khô rồi siết ốc

Tấm đế hiện giờ là thép tấm 30mm,em dự định sẽ đổ thêm 1 đế bê tông cỡ 30cm.


Em đang tìm vitme phi 20 bước 5,áo vitme ~ 35mm hành trình 300 trở về.Ai có nhượng em với

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, katerman, ppgas, Sadsky, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

Bác định làm tailstock thế nào?

----------


## Mechanic

Tổng chi phí dự đoán để hoàn thiện dự tính khoản bao nhiêu em ?

----------


## biết tuốt

ủa sao bác rô vẩu không làm thêm yz ngon hơn không? làm thế này không có lợi mấy

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Bác định làm tailstock thế nào?


nhu cầu tiện của em ko cần tailstock,nên em ko làm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> ủa sao bác rô vẩu không làm thêm yz ngon hơn không? làm thế này không có lợi mấy


anh nói rõ thêm tí được ko,chưa hình dung ra ntn kaka  :Big Grin:  em tay mơ phá là chính




> Tổng chi phí dự đoán để hoàn thiện dự tính khoản bao nhiêu em ?


combo XY 3tr5
Đầu tiện + mâm cặp + spindle tiện 4tr5
Sắt em cắt đâu cả 200kg rồi ~ 2tr4
Phay 4 rảnh ray 400k
Nhà có máy hàn đầy đủ mà bận quá đem ra ngoài hết tận 450k nữa,híc  :Frown: 
Ray trục Z dài 600mm ~ 1tr1 ,vít me chưa có.

Do nới hành trình Y ra nên mua cây vít me phi 16 hết 550k nữa,mà ko vừa ý lắm,thấy nhỏ quá.ai có nhượng em với nhé.

Tạm thời nhiêu thế rồi đó a 11tr8 @@
Tính ra giờ mua xác ngon hơn mà kệ làm cho biết thế nào là canh chỉnh máy cnc keke,để còn làm món khác

----------


## ronaldinho_07

mối hàn  :Big Grin: 

bản thân sắt rung nhiều nên em ko hàn gân mà sẽ test thử bê tông,ko đổ toàn bộ mà chỉ 1 phần trong này,có điều kiện thì epoxy-quarzt-iron powder luôn 



đang có 2 motor,1 con đi theo đầu máy tiện qua 1:15 gear ,ra khoảng 100-120 vòng



kết nối đế với Z bằng 3 ốc mỗi bên


khoảng cách ray Z > 7",hi vọng OK


Đế epoxy ~ 100mm



Đang gia cố cái khung 1.2x1.6 này để làm thử con router luôn,mặt bàn nhôm 20mm,hôm qua test sơ độ phẳng ~ 0.05mm (chưa siết cứng ray )  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

hehe em hóng cái phần Damping bằng epoxy của bác Rô  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Em không biết bác chủ pha epoxy như thế nào, dưng mà ngoài chợ họ bán cái sika dùng cũng ổn lắm ợ, đổ xong không cong vênh, co ngót gì, bọn em dùng để đổ chân máy ợ

----------


## hung1706

Cái sika đổ chung với betong để nhanh khô hơn, tùy theo đổ mác bê nào mà trộn theo thế ấy. Em đổ thử 1 cục vuông vuông thì sao bề mặt nó không láng như mấy anh Tây đổ nhỉ ???
Các bác chú ý từ giây 45 trở đi ấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Letungquang

> Cái sika đổ chung với betong để nhanh khô hơn, tùy theo đổ mác bê nào mà trộn theo thế ấy. Em đổ thử 1 cục vuông vuông thì sao bề mặt nó không láng như mấy anh Tây đổ nhỉ ???
> Các bác chú ý từ giây 45 trở đi ấy


muốn láng dễ ợt 😄😄😄

----------

CKD

----------


## Ga con

Sika chuyên cho chống thấm hả cụ.
Cái này chủ yếu hóa dẻo bê tông thôi chứ đâu có chống biến dạng, đông nhanh đâu cụ. Chừng 50k/l, can 2l pha được gần 1m3 bê tông.
Đổ ít thì Epoxy ok, đổ nhiều thì nặng tiền quá nên thôi  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

> Sika chuyên cho chống thấm hả cụ.
> Cái này chủ yếu hóa dẻo bê tông thôi chứ đâu có chống biến dạng, đông nhanh đâu cụ. Chừng 50k/l, can 2l pha được gần 1m3 bê tông.
> Đổ ít thì Epoxy ok, đổ nhiều thì nặng tiền quá nên thôi .
> 
> Thanks.


Cái bao cụ đổ nước vào, ngoáy ngoáy rồi đổ luôn ra như bê tông ý ạ. Căn máy xong rồi bọn em quây nó lại thành cái ô cần đổ, rồi đổ vào là xong ợ

----------


## anhcos

Con này có tiện ren không bác? Phần cài đặt tiện ren thế nào, bác chia sẻ tí đi.

----------


## GORLAK

Các bác cho e hỏi: keo Sika mua ngoài tiệm nó để nguyên thùng 5 lít hoặc ít hơn, loại này về có cần pha chế gì thêm ko ợ? E muốn tìm loại nào về đổ vô al2 đông luôn chứ ko muốn pha chế lung tung, bác nào biết chỉ e. Thanks,

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Em không biết bác chủ pha epoxy như thế nào, dưng mà ngoài chợ họ bán cái sika dùng cũng ổn lắm ợ, đổ xong không cong vênh, co ngót gì, bọn em dùng để đổ chân máy ợ


em sài đá thạch anh 0.3-0.5 ;2-4; trộn thêm bột sắt (50%) ,5-10 mm (50%)
chiếm 90-92% trong hỗn hợp,keo 8-10%..A và B thì theo thông số nsx,em sài loại ~ 600cps
trộn keo xong em rút chân không keo chứ đổ vô thì rút ko nổi,định làm thêm bàn rung mà thấy cầu kì quá nên thôi 
mới test mẫu ít thôi chưa đổ vô nữa,

----------


## Mechanic

Khi nào có ket qua test keo hom bua thì nhan a nhe

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sika em tìm hiểu sơ qua mấy ông xây dựng nên chả rõ. Phụ gia chống thấm làm dẻo bê không làm nhanh khô, em mua thử nghiệm là cái loại phụ gia đông kết nhanh ấy ạ (37-40k gì đấy). Còn loại vữa sika thay cho xi-măng thì em chưa xài. 
Keo AB thì tốn lúa mà chậm tay là ôm cả xô ấy chứ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks !

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe sika em tìm hiểu sơ qua mấy ông xây dựng nên chả rõ. Phụ gia chống thấm làm dẻo bê không làm nhanh khô, em mua thử nghiệm là cái loại phụ gia đông kết nhanh ấy ạ (37-40k gì đấy). Còn loại vữa sika thay cho xi-măng thì em chưa xài. 
> Keo AB thì tốn lúa mà chậm tay là ôm cả xô ấy chứ 
> Thanks !


epoxy có loại 12<>24h mới đóng rắn mà ?

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Dạ epoxy có khi em trộn 3-5 ngày sau mới khô ạ. Khô bề mặt để gia công khoan cắt hàn gì thôi chứ bên lõi thì em không rõ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> epoxy có loại 12<>24h mới đóng rắn mà ?


thời gian sống tầm 1h thôi ạ
sau 24-36h thì đạt dc 80% độ cứng
khô hoàn toàn tầm 3 tuần
em mua keo tck e1400 loại xử lí vết nứt bê tông tận 2430k/15kg A 10 lít và b 5 lít của toancau konishi

----------


## Mechanic

Cái này mua bột đá hay bột Tang cũng duoc do. Ngoài kim biên có ban do em.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

mấy nay đi buôn gạo kiếm lúa làm máy,mới rảnh đi tiện trước 2 cái mặt bích bắt motor,em sài steo pk596 của a Quảng tài trợ  :Big Grin: 
mai khoan,taro rồi cắt vuông lại cho đẹp đẽ
ko kiếm dc cây vitme 20 nào,cây 16 nó nhỏ xíu  :Frown: 





ra kim biên cũng chả có bột sắt,lên mạng kiếm thì chả đâu có hàng,,.nên em ra hàn tiện xin ít này mai trộn với epoxy-thạch anh luôn,chắc kiếm cách gì băm nhỏ nữa quá =]]


ưu tiên làm xong tiện để phục vụ em máy khác đã,còn trục z từ từ quất lên sau  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

hehe không cần băm nhỏ đâu bác Rô. Mấy anh Tây hay trộn bê-tông với sợi phoi sắt thép dài dài tầm 2 - 2,5 (~1 inch) để làm két sắt hay cột điện đấy ạ.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> hehe không cần băm nhỏ đâu bác Rô. Mấy anh Tây hay trộn bê-tông với sợi phoi sắt thép dài dài tầm 2 - 2,5 (~1 inch) để làm két sắt hay cột điện đấy ạ.


mục đích của em là dùng bột mịn để trám mấy lỗ liti mà giờ ko kiếm ra bột rồi
Mai chắc hỏi bên cát thạch anh xem có 0.1mm ko,bữa nhỏ nhất là 0.3-0.5  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

> mấy nay đi buôn gạo kiếm lúa làm máy,mới rảnh đi tiện trước 2 cái mặt bích bắt motor,em sài steo pk596 của a Quảng tài trợ 
> mai khoan,taro rồi cắt vuông lại cho đẹp đẽ
> ko kiếm dc cây vitme 20 nào,cây 16 nó nhỏ xíu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ra kim biên cũng chả có bột sắt,lên mạng kiếm thì chả đâu có hàng,,.nên em ra hàn tiện xin ít này mai trộn với epoxy-thạch anh luôn,chắc kiếm cách gì băm nhỏ nữa quá =]]
> ...


Kiếm cụ nào có máy phay chắc có bột mịn bác ah

----------


## Ga con

E nghĩ không nên cho cái này vào.
- ẩm thì bị rỉ sét
- không ẩm thì bị dính dầu, dính emulxi...
=> cho vào hại hơn lợi.

Thanks.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> E nghĩ không nên cho cái này vào.
> - ẩm thì bị rỉ sét
> - không ẩm thì bị dính dầu, dính emulxi...
> => cho vào hại hơn lợi.
> 
> Thanks.


Em cũng nghĩ không nên cho vào

----------


## blacksky2411

Khuyên bác chủ nên chuyên tiện thôi. Kèm 2 thứ vào 1 phiền phức lắm.
Với lại bác phải có giải pháp trục chính nhiều cấp tốc độ thì mới hoàn hả̉o nhé. Không thôi sau này nâng cấp thì hơi mệt đó.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

mới đổ thêm bê tong vào đế  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

nay lôi ra làm tiếp,tới tiết mục canh spindle,em canh chỉ dc tầm +-0.04 trên hành trình tầm z ~300 ,trong clip canh theo phương đứng,ngang cũng vậy.
Vì ko có điêu kiện phay,mà cũng 1 phần vì ngu ko tính trước hehe.Nên giờ đang tính đổ keo epoxy vào phần hở như clip.Chờ nó khô thì siết ốc.Hay còn có cách nào hay hơn ko các bác

----------


## ronaldinho_07

đổ keo chưa siết ốc lên max speed 1450 vòng sợ spindle bay đi ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## cty686

Sao kêu to thế bác. Hôm trước em thấy bác bán đầu máy tiện rồi sao nay vẫn thấy bác dùng.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Sao kêu to thế bác. Hôm trước em thấy bác bán đầu máy tiện rồi sao nay vẫn thấy bác dùng.


bể gạch nên em để lại dùng luôn,thành ra chế 2 con tiện cùng lúc..1 con mini ráp này và 1 con dựng từ xác to hơn ạ
chắc tại bạc đạn trục chính

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Bác nào giúp em phát  :Frown:  sao toàn bị cái fillet radius is too big là sao a

----------


## ronaldinho_07

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uGEPlH-MkC0

Em gá vị trí dao ngược với cái wizard nên toolpath bị sai (thực tế thì chạy đúng, chỉ là toolpath trên pc hiện sai hình) có cao thủ nào chỉ em fix cái a.

----------


## cdtphuc

> Cái sika đổ chung với betong để nhanh khô hơn, tùy theo đổ mác bê nào mà trộn theo thế ấy. Em đổ thử 1 cục vuông vuông thì sao bề mặt nó không láng như mấy anh Tây đổ nhỉ ???
> Các bác chú ý từ giây 45 trở đi ấy


Video của bác hay quá, e tìm hoài mà ko biết làm sao để gia công đc.

----------


## Sadsky

> Dạ epoxy có khi em trộn 3-5 ngày sau mới khô ạ. Khô bề mặt để gia công khoan cắt hàn gì thôi chứ bên lõi thì em không rõ


  Ko biết các bác dùng mấy loai nhưng cá nhân e đang dùng 2 loại 1 của Sika giá 290k và epoxy 511 giá 70k ở hn. Thì e thấy cái 511 dùng tốt và khô hoàn toàn tầm 12h. Còn sika lâu vãi luôn e ko nhớ và ko biet phai do pha sai ko mà gần 4ngay mới khô cứng. Luc đầu e con tưởng keo đểu. Nhưng tính hiệu quả , thẩm mỹ độ đính thì 511 an đứt con sika. Sẵn tiện giao luu bac nao cần keo dán thj qua e , e chia sẽ free cho it keo sika dùng vì 1 m e dùng ko hết.. hi

----------

